# pumpkin puree?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pumpkin is one of those solids that usually constipates. 
I've never attempted to make my own, since a can costs only a couple bucks and will freeze well.
You might try the canned instead- freeze on cookie sheet w/paper and after frozen, bag it up and just toss a 'cube' in every day. I dk why fresh vs canned would have opposing gut reactions...


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Pumpkin is one of those solids that usually constipates.
> I've never attempted to make my own, since a can costs only a couple bucks and will freeze well.
> You might try the canned instead- freeze on cookie sheet w/paper and after frozen, bag it up and just toss a 'cube' in every day. I dk why fresh vs canned would have opposing gut reactions...


thanks for that useful insight. i'll try that method. the main reason i bought a fresh Pumpkin is coz i thought it'll be fresh with no preservatives etc.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Most canned pumpkin is a hybrid species of pumpkin and butternut squash. Also most of the water has been strained out. 
(No experience with giving it to dogs, but my kids think fall pumpkin obviously = pumpkin pie so I’ve learned some fresh pumpkin tricks)
I usually cook a pie pumpkin and a butternut squash in the crock pot together. Then scrape the ski off and purée. Then set it in s colendar lined with cheese cloth in the fridge overnight. This will drain most of the excess water out. 
After which it makes a pretty decent pumpkin pie.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I buy organic canned pumpkin, mix it with low fat, plain Greek yogurt and freeze in a silicone mold. We call them pops and Rukie loves it. I give him one everyday when I leave for work.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

make sure if you buy the pumpkin that it pure pumpkin puree and has no spices in it. Some come pre spiced for pies and that is not good for dogs.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I was instructed by the breed to add pumpkin and did as instructed. It gave my pup soft and slightly squishy stools too. As soon as I stopped, everything tightened up. It's a good form of fiber... but fiber can work both ways. It can loosen to help move things through or tighten up. Guess it's about balance and if the pup actually needs it??


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Haven't tried pumpkin but agree that dogs might react differently. Yogurt makes Cooper's poo 'soft serve' like while I've heard it has the opposite impact on some dogs. Carrots seem to give Coopers poo bulk and girth if that's what you're looking for - maybe try carrots? Cooper gets half a frozen carrot a day but we started with smaller pieces.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

I have my pup pumpkin a few months ago ... I opened a can, spread it inside a zip lock gallon size bag and froze it flat, then bent the slab so it would break up into small pieces. I have pumpkin ice chips in my freezer right now. They are also yummy in a hot cup of coffee with a bit of cinnamon and milk or cream... tastes like a Starbucks pumpkin spice


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> I was instructed by the breed to add pumpkin and did as instructed. It gave my pup soft and slightly squishy stools too. As soon as I stopped, everything tightened up. It's a good form of fiber... but fiber can work both ways. It can loosen to help move things through or tighten up. Guess it's about balance and if the pup actually needs it??


That. Also, introducing too much, too quickly can cause soft stool. I've found that a piece or two of shredded wheat cereal will firm up a stool, as well.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Just an FYI: You can find canned pumpkin at the pet stores as well in the same section as the canned dog food.


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

thanks a lot guys really appreciate it. will give it a try, but im gonna try new veggies


----------

